# Early Easter Present



## rockymtn_views (Oct 5, 2007)

The lovely wife decided to suprise me today with an early easter present. She picked me up a pontoon boat since I have been wanting one. My question is since I don't know much about them and not sure if the one she purchased was a good one or not. She purchased one being sold at Costco for like 300 bucks seeems pretty nice and sturdy (already set it up) has anyone bought/used one from Costco or should I return it and head to sportsmans or cabellas and get a different one? Any information on pontoon boats would be great. I am just excited to get the thing out on some open water and try it out now though.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I've never used one, but I looked at the ones at COSTCO and I thought they looked pretty cool.


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

shouldnt this topic be moved to the equipment portion of the forum?


----------



## rockymtn_views (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah it should and I should pay closer attention to what board I am looking at before I click the Post topic. If someone wants to move this that would be great ... I apologize for posting in the wrong section.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

rockymtn_views said:


> yeah it should and I should pay closer attention to what board I am looking at before I click the Post topic. If someone wants to move this that would be great ... I apologize for posting in the wrong section.


Dont sweat it. Anyways my old man and bro in law both have this pontoon and it is a pretty nice and sturdy one. They both like it, and have used it a bunch without any problems, my dad has even put a motor on it and everything. The only downside to this pontoon is the weight, its pretty heavy, but if you plan on just driving right up to wherever your going without carrying it much you should be fine. The wheel on it is a good feature as well. There is another pontoon thread in the equipment section, I think there are some reviews in there too.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

Ive got the same toon and love it, I put a trolling motor on for lakes and have done a little river floating, all in all its a good boat.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

rockymtn_views said:


> She purchased one being sold at Costco for like 300 bucks seeems pretty nice and sturdy (already set it up) has anyone bought/used one from Costco or should I return it and head to sportsmans or cabellas and get a different one?


Costco has an incredible return policy, you should be able to take that thing back any time for any reason. May as well try it out and see if you like it.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I was looking at that one at Costco the other day too wondering if it would be any good. I may have to see what happens when taxes come in


----------

